# Cutting f1 felt advice?



## jayhay (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm making some felt strops for some friends at work and I'm wondering if anyone here has ever cut 1/8" f1 felt before? Looking for advice/suggestions before I start and muck it up. Thanks all!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 31, 2012)

A rotary wheel cutter is your best bet.


BTW, have you tried f1 felt for strops before? I have and found it too mushy but was curious what your impressions were.


----------



## jayhay (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Dave, thanks for the wheel cutter suggestion. Never tried f1 for strops. It's just the hardest felt I can find, so I thought it might be right for strops. Can you suggest a more appropriate felt or alternative? Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 31, 2012)

Look for rock hard felt. This stuff is pretty good.


----------



## jayhay (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for the link Dave! I'll def go with the rock felt. Very appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 1, 2012)

jayhay said:


> Thanks so much for the link Dave! I'll def go with the rock felt. Very appreciated :thumbsup:




I've used them before, it's good stuff, enjoy.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 1, 2012)

I cut felt with Olfa utility knife. I use 2" tall parallel (tool room stuff) and glide the blade flat on it, so I get a pretty clean cut. 

M


----------



## jayhay (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks also Marko, good suggestion. Can't wait to get sarted!


----------

